# BFP 16 days after trigger



## jo11 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi, 
    Just wondered if any one could help.  I had my trigger injection 16 days ago ( Pregnyl) and had two BFP s today. Will trigger be out of my system ?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Jo

I think that Congratulations are in order

normally the trigger takes around 14 days to leave your blood stream so 16 days and a bfp is real

Em


----------



## jo11 (Apr 8, 2009)

I hope so!!!! Daren't get excited till ring clinic tomorrow!!!!


----------



## jo11 (Apr 8, 2009)

Just a quick update. Did hospital test ( at 530 this morning - was too excited to sleep) and got another BFP   so starting to believe it now. I was always unsure if IUI was worthwhile but this proves it is!        
Good luck to everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jo11 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats!!! that is so exciting.  i am on day 4 of the 2ww get to test on the 19th July which seems ages away.... i have to wait 18 days they said at the clinic.


----------



## jo11 (Apr 8, 2009)

That is a long wait for you!!!! Will keep everything crossed  . Any medications will definitely be out of your system by then!!!!!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats! on you BFP that is sooooo exciting.  did you have to only wait 14 days?  I'm also taking these cyclogest pesseries twice a day which is keeping me busy, but its soo hard to concentrate on anything else.....
 happy preggers


----------



## jo11 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi,
    no I had to wait 16 days after IUI but I did a test a day early. Only had my trigger 24 hours before IUI cos I ovulate quickly. Thanks and good luck with your test


----------

